# Possible Cancer Cure/Nutrition Diet Based



## Blackberie (Dec 13, 2012)

I found a black lab with cancer on the side of the road. He was beaten up and entirely emaciated. He has 3 tumors, but I have done a ton of research on cancer since I have a golden as well.

Here is the diet I am giving the dog, which may also work for anyone who has a pet with cancer.

First I weened him off Orijen Food to Evo Chicken and Turkey. Evo has the lowest carbohydrates and is grain free. Also has higher in protein as well as vegetables. Dogs do not need carbohydrates at all, it is not part of their natural diet. Evo is called the "ancestral diet" because it goes back to what dogs ate hundreds of years ago. I would check out dogfoodadvisor.com to find out more information on it. That's what I did. 

Also I am giving him 400IU of Vitamin E and 200mg of Selenium. 

On top of that I am just starting him on the Budwig Diet. You can do more research by googling it. It's basically 1/2 cup cottage cheese mixed with 1tbsp of flaxseed 3 times a day. I'm substituting cottage cheese for yogurt. I will let you know my progress. It says to keep the Budwig Diet going for 3 months. Anymore questions, write back to me on here I have done a lot of research on my own about dog diets and nutrition. I've only researched this stuff because money is an issue for me.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Are the tumors for sure cancer (biopsied, etc)?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Blackberie said:


> I found a black lab with cancer on the side of the road. He was beaten up and entirely emaciated. He has 3 tumors, but I have done a ton of research on cancer since I have a golden as well.
> 
> Here is the diet I am giving the dog, which may also work for anyone who has a pet with cancer.
> 
> ...


Here's a novel idea. How about taking the dog to a vet?


----------



## Blackberie (Dec 13, 2012)

excuse me for that remark you made..but we have spent over a thousand dollars in vet bills for this dog..one of them is malignent and the vet has said it is risky for surgery for him being so old..especially to go under anathesia..he was dehydrated has swollen kidneys and malnourished..he was loose out in the cold for around a month we were told..his nails had never been cut..so i did research on diet and nutrition..and he already has more energy and alertness...


----------



## Blackberie (Dec 13, 2012)

he is estimated around 12 yrs old


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Blackberie said:


> I found a black lab with cancer on the side of the road. He was beaten up and entirely emaciated. He has 3 tumors, but I have done a ton of research on cancer since I have a golden as well.
> 
> Here is the diet I am giving the dog, which may also work for anyone who has a pet with cancer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post. Some anecdotal evidence and limited studies point out that nutrition, and even cooler temperature can slow the rate of cancer...However, it is unlikely to cure the disease. What you're doing certainly can't hurt and perhaps can help. If your vet doesn't think surgery is a good choice, then your choice in this particular case may make sense. Every case is different and I would put forward a word of caution for anyone else to follow the same steps without first going down the traditional route. 

Also, you should check out the recent recalls of EVO...

EVO, Innova, California Natural and HealthWise Dog Food Recall


----------

